# Lyft losing out on Military Drivers



## JWalkerBaltimore (Jan 20, 2015)

I applied for both Uber and Lyft recently and planned to drive for whichever seemed to be paying better at the time during their back and forth price wars. However, during the application process I learned that Lyft will not allow you to drive if you don't have in state license plates, license, and insurance, while UBER will.

As a military member, I maintain my out of state residence(tax free state btw) and will not be changing it anytime soon. UBER understands that we are able to get in state insurance, yet maintain our out of state tags and license. LYFT on the other hand said their insurance company requires all three match the state you are driving in. This is pretty unfortunate, given the fact that a lot of military folks' spouses are always seeking part time employment in each state they move to and some military like to have part time jobs to make a little extra on the side.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Don't all states require you to change tags if living there after a certain period?

Doesn't seem to unreasonable for Lyft to ask you to half some type of driving history in the state your living in. Especially since your driving strangers around.


----------



## AMH (Nov 18, 2014)

Uber has the same requirement. You better check again. Frankly, I would avoid Uber and Lyft at all costs. NOT worth it. Trust me.


----------



## XavierKnight (Dec 6, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> Don't all states require you to change tags if living there after a certain period?
> 
> Not if your active duty military...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

JWalkerBaltimore said:


> I applied for both Uber and Lyft recently and planned to drive for whichever seemed to be paying better at the time during their back and forth price wars. However, during the application process I learned that Lyft will not allow you to drive if you don't have in state license plates, license, and insurance, while UBER will.
> 
> As a military member, I maintain my out of state residence(tax free state btw) and will not be changing it anytime soon. UBER understands that we are able to get in state insurance, yet maintain our out of state tags and license. LYFT on the other hand said their insurance company requires all three match the state you are driving in. This is pretty unfortunate, given the fact that a lot of military folks' spouses are always seeking part time employment in each state they move to and some military like to have part time jobs to make a little extra on the side.


I thought both Uber and Lyft used the same insurance company, James River.

Before you put out too much time and money read through this forum.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> Don't all states require you to change tags if living there after a certain period?
> 
> Doesn't seem to unreasonable for Lyft to ask you to half some type of driving history in the state your living in. Especially since your driving strangers around.


Not if you're active military...you can a legal triangle, meaning registration in one state, driver's license in another, and insurance for another. I was able to drive on an expired DL for years as long as I showed my military ID along with my DL.

I know Uber's DMV check includes all states (or at least anywhere your SSN was traced to), as a ticket that I had when I was 17 (22 years ago) was one the report they sent to me. What's it matter if you have driving history in that state...all DMV's cross-check, which is why my ex had her S. Carolina driver's license suspended for a ticket she didn't pay in Tennessee.


----------



## JWalkerBaltimore (Jan 20, 2015)

I have Maryland insurance(USAA does that) with Maryland tags, with an out of state license. UBER took me in without issues. UBER actually started UBERMilitary to try to onboard a lot of active, veteran, and spouses; I didn't apply through UBERMilitary because I didn't know it existed but didn't seem to matter.

I had no idea they used the same insurance company but the reason I was given by LYFT was it was the insurance companies policy and their lawyers were working to change this. I've been UBERing since NYE and am actually using it to learn all the areas of Baltimore. Haven't had any issues so far and my rating was in the 4.8's every week so far.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

registration and license requirements for military personal use is allowed from home state while stationed at active duty post. when you have a commercial use vehicle (aka: uber, lyft, sidecar...) you are required to register in state you are using said vehicle in, unless state precludes that requirement. check with that sataes dmv for requirement


----------



## JimmyJames (Aug 13, 2015)

JWalkerBaltimore said:


> I applied for both Uber and Lyft recently and planned to drive for whichever seemed to be paying better at the time during their back and forth price wars. However, during the application process I learned that Lyft will not allow you to drive if you don't have in state license plates, license, and insurance, while UBER will.
> 
> As a military member, I maintain my out of state residence(tax free state btw) and will not be changing it anytime soon. UBER understands that we are able to get in state insurance, yet maintain our out of state tags and license. LYFT on the other hand said their insurance company requires all three match the state you are driving in. This is pretty unfortunate, given the fact that a lot of military folks' spouses are always seeking part time employment in each state they move to and some military like to have part time jobs to make a little extra on the side.


So you think Lyft should violate the terms set by its insurance company to accommodate you? What a jerk question, right? They should probably look for a new insurance company if they are going after the vets, but I'm sure this depends on the region. I drive for Lyft and Uber in Chicago and in Chicago Uber requires the car to be registered within the state of Illinois whereas Lyft doesn't even ask to see it.


----------

